# storing trim



## chuckdee123 (Feb 5, 2010)

hey everyone. i only grow a few plants at a time - 5 currently. i plan on making hash with only super frosty leaves - so i know its going to take a long time to collect enough trim to get started. 
i read to only make bubble hash with FRESH frozen leaves, can i freeze leaves for a year maybe? i don't know how long they will be in there, but i'm thinking a while. 
there's nothing worse than trying to smoke low quality hash in my opinion. i don't wanna mess it up before i even get started. 

how do you store your trim?


----------



## Hick (Feb 5, 2010)

mines in the freezer in a tupperware tub. I do not thaw it out before processing.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 5, 2010)

i have left them in the freezer for 6 months and had no problem, i also do not thaw, just str8 into ice water.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 5, 2010)

thanks.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 8, 2010)

It should keep in the freezer indefinately I would think....as long as it doesn't thaw out....like these others I keep mine for months at a time, and it is frozen when it gets to the bubble bags.


----------

